# Displaylink USB HDMI device not working

## gr0sshirn

Hi,

just got a new display link adapter and can't get it working.

It can't be an hardware issue as this thing is working fine with the Micro$oft OS and with Ubuntu.

My environment is as follows:

- Gentoo Linux with vanilla kernel 4.9.2, systemd

- compiled the kernel with the UDL kernel module and framebuffer support (CONFIG_DRM_UDL=y, CONFIG_FB_UDL=y)

- installed evdi-1.2.64-r1 and displaylink-driver-1.2.58 from the hossie-Overlay

- updated the ebuild to driver version 1.2.65 (the current one) and installed it

- Desktop environment: GDM / Mate desktop

Starting the X server:

# modprobe udl

# systemctl start dlm

# systemctl start gdm

After starting X:

$ xrandr --setprovideroutputsource 1 0

Sometimes the device reconnects itself and appears a second time for no reason. Therefore:

$ xrandr --setprovideroutputsource 2 0

Result:

The screen appears in the screen configuration tool, but trying to set it on fails with an error notification: "The selected configuration for displays could not be applied".

It also doesn't work when I try to set a lower resolution / refresh rate.

```
$ xrandr --auto

xrandr: Configure crtc 3 failed
```

dmesg:

```

[   19.264720] usb 2-1.4: Warning! Unlikely big volume range (=511), cval->res is probably wrong.

[   19.265990] usb 2-1.4: [14] FU [DisplayLink Audio Playback Volume] ch = 6, val = -8176/0/16

[   32.062069] evdi: [I] Initialising logging on level 5

[   37.732792] evdi: [D] add_store:195 Increasing device count to 1

[   37.733177] evdi: [D] evdi_crtc_init:312 drm_crtc_init: 0

[   37.733293] evdi: [W] evdi_painter_crtc_state_notify:377 Painter does not exist!

[   37.733358] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:72 Painter is disconnected

[   37.733424] evdi evdi.0: No connectors reported connected with modes

[   37.733474] [drm] Cannot find any crtc or sizes - going 1024x768

[   37.734774] evdi evdi.0: fb1: evdidrmfb frame buffer device

[   37.736463] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[   37.738116] [drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.

[   37.739352] [drm] evdi: evdi_stats_init

[   37.739367] [drm] Initialized evdi 1.2.64 20161003 on minor 1

[   51.676020] usbcore: registered new interface driver udl

[   64.222168] evdi: [D] add_store:195 Increasing device count to 2

[   64.223934] evdi: [D] evdi_crtc_init:312 drm_crtc_init: 0

[   64.225837] evdi: [W] evdi_painter_crtc_state_notify:377 Painter does not exist!

[   64.225906] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:72 Painter is disconnected

[   64.227479] evdi evdi.1: No connectors reported connected with modes

[   64.227483] [drm] Cannot find any crtc or sizes - going 1024x768

[   64.230345] evdi evdi.1: fb2: evdidrmfb frame buffer device

[   64.230355] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[   64.230356] [drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.

[   64.230357] [drm] evdi: evdi_stats_init

[   64.230372] [drm] Initialized evdi 1.2.64 20161003 on minor 2

[   69.981110] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:72 Painter is disconnected

[   69.981192] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:72 Painter is disconnected

[   69.988247] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:72 Painter is disconnected

[   69.988293] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:72 Painter is disconnected

[   69.989294] evdi: [D] evdi_painter_crtc_state_notify:374 (dev=0) Notifying crtc state: 3

[   69.989297] evdi: [W] evdi_painter_send_crtc_state:266 Painter is not connected!

[   69.989530] evdi: [D] evdi_painter_crtc_state_notify:374 (dev=0) Notifying crtc state: 3

[   69.989533] evdi: [W] evdi_painter_send_crtc_state:266 Painter is not connected!

[   70.074065] evdi: [D] evdi_painter_crtc_state_notify:374 (dev=0) Notifying crtc state: 3

[   70.074069] evdi: [W] evdi_painter_send_crtc_state:266 Painter is not connected!

[   70.075130] evdi: [D] evdi_painter_crtc_state_notify:374 (dev=0) Notifying crtc state: 3

[   70.075133] evdi: [W] evdi_painter_send_crtc_state:266 Painter is not connected!

[   70.145542] evdi: [W] evdi_painter_disconnect:478 (dev=0) An unknown connection to ffff8801e7509400 tries to close us

[   70.145547] evdi: [W] evdi_painter_disconnect:479  - ignoring

[   70.151566] evdi: [W] evdi_painter_disconnect:478 (dev=0) An unknown connection to ffff88023d8e9400 tries to close us

[   70.151569] evdi: [W] evdi_painter_disconnect:479  - ignoring

[   70.158263] evdi: [D] evdi_painter_connect:448 (dev=0) Connected with           (null)

[   70.158270] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:69 (dev=1) Painter is connected

[   70.158307] evdi: [D] evdi_painter_crtc_state_notify:374 (dev=1) Notifying crtc state: 3

[   70.299559] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:72 Painter is disconnected

[   70.299674] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:69 (dev=1) Painter is connected

[   70.299679] evdi: [D] evdi_painter_get_edid_copy:192 (dev=1) 00 ff ff

[   84.659852] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:69 (dev=1) Painter is connected

[   84.659857] evdi: [D] evdi_painter_get_edid_copy:192 (dev=1) 00 ff ff

[   84.660032] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:69 (dev=1) Painter is connected

[   84.660034] evdi: [D] evdi_painter_get_edid_copy:192 (dev=1) 00 ff ff

[   84.662881] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:72 Painter is disconnected

[   84.662929] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:72 Painter is disconnected

[   84.663927] evdi: [D] evdi_painter_crtc_state_notify:374 (dev=1) Notifying crtc state: 3

[   84.664116] evdi: [D] evdi_painter_crtc_state_notify:374 (dev=0) Notifying crtc state: 3

[   84.664118] evdi: [W] evdi_painter_send_crtc_state:266 Painter is not connected!

[   84.677203] evdi: [D] evdi_painter_crtc_state_notify:374 (dev=1) Notifying crtc state: 3

[   84.678298] evdi: [D] evdi_painter_crtc_state_notify:374 (dev=0) Notifying crtc state: 3

[   84.678300] evdi: [W] evdi_painter_send_crtc_state:266 Painter is not connected!

[  103.905750] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:69 (dev=1) Painter is connected

[  103.905757] evdi: [D] evdi_painter_get_edid_copy:192 (dev=1) 00 ff ff

[  103.905957] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:72 Painter is disconnected

[  106.979557] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:69 (dev=1) Painter is connected

[  106.979563] evdi: [D] evdi_painter_get_edid_copy:192 (dev=1) 00 ff ff

[  106.979807] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:72 Painter is disconnected

[  106.995903] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:69 (dev=1) Painter is connected

[  106.995911] evdi: [D] evdi_painter_get_edid_copy:192 (dev=1) 00 ff ff

[  106.996151] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:72 Painter is disconnected

[  117.262524] evdi: [D] evdi_painter_disconnect:499 (dev=1) Disconnected from ffff88023d8e9400

[  117.262531] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:72 Painter is disconnected

[  117.262571] evdi: [W] evdi_painter_disconnect:478 (dev=-1) An unknown connection to ffff88023d8e9400 tries to close us

[  117.262573] evdi: [W] evdi_painter_disconnect:479  - ignoring

[  117.264983] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:72 Painter is disconnected

[  117.265075] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:72 Painter is disconnected

[  117.270358] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:72 Painter is disconnected

[  117.270378] evdi: [D] evdi_detect:72 Painter is disconnected

```

xrandr --verbose

```
xrandr --verbose

Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1680 x 1950, maximum 32767 x 32767

LVDS1 connected 1600x900+0+1050 (0x8c) normal (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 380mm x 210mm

   Identifier: 0x86

   Timestamp:  1199454

   Subpixel:   horizontal rgb

   Gamma:      1.0:1.0:1.0

   Brightness: 1.0

   Clones:    

   CRTC:       1

   CRTCs:      1 0

   Transform:  1.000000 0.000000 0.000000

               0.000000 1.000000 0.000000

               0.000000 0.000000 1.000000

              filter: 

   EDID: 

      00ffffffffffff0006af9e1200000000

      01130103902615780ac4959e57539226

      0f505400000001010101010101010101

      010101010101f82a409061840c303020

      36007ed61000001af82a409061840c30

      302036007ed61000001a000000fe0030

      44343143804231373352573100000000

      00000000000000000002010a20200054

   BACKLIGHT: 15 

      range: (0, 15)

   Backlight: 15 

      range: (0, 15)

   scaling mode: Full aspect 

      supported: None, Full, Center, Full aspect

  1600x900 (0x8c) 110.000MHz +HSync -VSync *current +preferred

        h: width  1600 start 1648 end 1680 total 2000 skew    0 clock  55.00KHz

        v: height  900 start  903 end  909 total  912           clock  60.31Hz

  1368x768 (0xf2) 85.860MHz -HSync +VSync

        h: width  1368 start 1440 end 1584 total 1800 skew    0 clock  47.70KHz

        v: height  768 start  769 end  772 total  795           clock  60.00Hz

  1280x720 (0xf3) 74.480MHz -HSync +VSync

        h: width  1280 start 1336 end 1472 total 1664 skew    0 clock  44.76KHz

        v: height  720 start  721 end  724 total  746           clock  60.00Hz

  1024x768 (0xf4) 65.000MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width  1024 start 1048 end 1184 total 1344 skew    0 clock  48.36KHz

        v: height  768 start  771 end  777 total  806           clock  60.00Hz

  1024x576 (0xf5) 46.995MHz -HSync +VSync

        h: width  1024 start 1064 end 1168 total 1312 skew    0 clock  35.82KHz

        v: height  576 start  577 end  580 total  597           clock  60.00Hz

  960x540 (0xf6) 40.784MHz -HSync +VSync

        h: width   960 start  992 end 1088 total 1216 skew    0 clock  33.54KHz

        v: height  540 start  541 end  544 total  559           clock  60.00Hz

  800x600 (0xf7) 40.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width   800 start  840 end  968 total 1056 skew    0 clock  37.88KHz

        v: height  600 start  601 end  605 total  628           clock  60.32Hz

  800x600 (0xf8) 36.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width   800 start  824 end  896 total 1024 skew    0 clock  35.16KHz

        v: height  600 start  601 end  603 total  625           clock  56.25Hz

  864x486 (0xf9) 32.901MHz -HSync +VSync

        h: width   864 start  888 end  976 total 1088 skew    0 clock  30.24KHz

        v: height  486 start  487 end  490 total  504           clock  60.00Hz

  800x450 (0xfa) 27.736MHz -HSync +VSync

        h: width   800 start  816 end  896 total  992 skew    0 clock  27.96KHz

        v: height  450 start  451 end  454 total  466           clock  60.00Hz

  640x480 (0xfb) 25.175MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width   640 start  656 end  752 total  800 skew    0 clock  31.47KHz

        v: height  480 start  490 end  492 total  525           clock  59.94Hz

  720x405 (0xfc) 22.176MHz -HSync +VSync

        h: width   720 start  728 end  800 total  880 skew    0 clock  25.20KHz

        v: height  405 start  406 end  409 total  420           clock  60.00Hz

  640x360 (0xfd) 17.187MHz -HSync +VSync

        h: width   640 start  640 end  704 total  768 skew    0 clock  22.38KHz

        v: height  360 start  361 end  364 total  373           clock  60.00Hz

DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

   Identifier: 0x87

   Timestamp:  1199454

   Subpixel:   unknown

   Clones:    

   CRTCs:      1 0

   Transform:  1.000000 0.000000 0.000000

               0.000000 1.000000 0.000000

               0.000000 0.000000 1.000000

              filter: 

   Broadcast RGB: Automatic 

      supported: Automatic, Full, Limited 16:235

   audio: auto 

      supported: force-dvi, off, auto, on

HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

   Identifier: 0x88

   Timestamp:  1199454

   Subpixel:   unknown

   Clones:     VGA1

   CRTCs:      1 0

   Transform:  1.000000 0.000000 0.000000

               0.000000 1.000000 0.000000

               0.000000 0.000000 1.000000

              filter: 

   aspect ratio: Automatic 

      supported: Automatic, 4:3, 16:9

   Broadcast RGB: Automatic 

      supported: Automatic, Full, Limited 16:235

   audio: auto 

      supported: force-dvi, off, auto, on

VGA1 connected primary 1680x1050+0+0 (0x8d) normal (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 470mm x 300mm

   Identifier: 0x89

   Timestamp:  1199454

   Subpixel:   unknown

   Gamma:      1.0:1.0:1.0

   Brightness: 1.0

   Clones:     HDMI1

   CRTC:       0

   CRTCs:      1 0

   Transform:  1.000000 0.000000 0.000000

               0.000000 1.000000 0.000000

               0.000000 0.000000 1.000000

              filter: 

   EDID: 

      00ffffffffffff004c2d7e023232454d

      1c1101030e2f1e782ad515a455499a27

      145054bfef80b30081808140714f0101

      0101010101017c2e90a0601a1e403020

      3600da281100001a000000fd00384b1e

      510e000a202020202020000000fc0053

      796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

      00485344503732393135320a202000ac

  1680x1050 (0x8d) 119.000MHz +HSync -VSync *current +preferred

        h: width  1680 start 1728 end 1760 total 1840 skew    0 clock  64.67KHz

        v: height 1050 start 1053 end 1059 total 1080           clock  59.88Hz

  1600x900 (0x118) 118.963MHz -HSync +VSync

        h: width  1600 start 1696 end 1864 total 2128 skew    0 clock  55.90KHz

        v: height  900 start  901 end  904 total  932           clock  59.98Hz

  1280x1024 (0x105) 135.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1280 start 1296 end 1440 total 1688 skew    0 clock  79.98KHz

        v: height 1024 start 1025 end 1028 total 1066           clock  75.02Hz

  1280x1024 (0x106) 108.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1280 start 1328 end 1440 total 1688 skew    0 clock  63.98KHz

        v: height 1024 start 1025 end 1028 total 1066           clock  60.02Hz

  1280x960 (0x119) 108.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1280 start 1376 end 1488 total 1800 skew    0 clock  60.00KHz

        v: height  960 start  961 end  964 total 1000           clock  60.00Hz

  1152x864 (0x108) 108.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1152 start 1216 end 1344 total 1600 skew    0 clock  67.50KHz

        v: height  864 start  865 end  868 total  900           clock  75.00Hz

  1024x768 (0x10c) 78.750MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1024 start 1040 end 1136 total 1312 skew    0 clock  60.02KHz

        v: height  768 start  769 end  772 total  800           clock  75.03Hz

  1024x768 (0x11a) 75.000MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width  1024 start 1048 end 1184 total 1328 skew    0 clock  56.48KHz

        v: height  768 start  771 end  777 total  806           clock  70.07Hz

  1024x768 (0xf4) 65.000MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width  1024 start 1048 end 1184 total 1344 skew    0 clock  48.36KHz

        v: height  768 start  771 end  777 total  806           clock  60.00Hz

  832x624 (0x10d) 57.284MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width   832 start  864 end  928 total 1152 skew    0 clock  49.73KHz

        v: height  624 start  625 end  628 total  667           clock  74.55Hz

  800x600 (0x11b) 50.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width   800 start  856 end  976 total 1040 skew    0 clock  48.08KHz

        v: height  600 start  637 end  643 total  666           clock  72.19Hz

  800x600 (0x10e) 49.500MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width   800 start  816 end  896 total 1056 skew    0 clock  46.88KHz

        v: height  600 start  601 end  604 total  625           clock  75.00Hz

  800x600 (0xf7) 40.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width   800 start  840 end  968 total 1056 skew    0 clock  37.88KHz

        v: height  600 start  601 end  605 total  628           clock  60.32Hz

  800x600 (0xf8) 36.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width   800 start  824 end  896 total 1024 skew    0 clock  35.16KHz

        v: height  600 start  601 end  603 total  625           clock  56.25Hz

  640x480 (0x115) 31.500MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width   640 start  656 end  720 total  840 skew    0 clock  37.50KHz

        v: height  480 start  481 end  484 total  500           clock  75.00Hz

  640x480 (0x11c) 31.500MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width   640 start  664 end  704 total  832 skew    0 clock  37.86KHz

        v: height  480 start  489 end  492 total  520           clock  72.81Hz

  640x480 (0x11d) 30.240MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width   640 start  704 end  768 total  864 skew    0 clock  35.00KHz

        v: height  480 start  483 end  486 total  525           clock  66.67Hz

  640x480 (0xfb) 25.175MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width   640 start  656 end  752 total  800 skew    0 clock  31.47KHz

        v: height  480 start  490 end  492 total  525           clock  59.94Hz

  720x400 (0x117) 28.320MHz -HSync +VSync

        h: width   720 start  738 end  846 total  900 skew    0 clock  31.47KHz

        v: height  400 start  412 end  414 total  449           clock  70.08Hz

VIRTUAL1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

   Identifier: 0x8a

   Timestamp:  1199454

   Subpixel:   no subpixels

   Clones:    

   CRTCs:      2

   Transform:  1.000000 0.000000 0.000000

               0.000000 1.000000 0.000000

               0.000000 0.000000 1.000000

              filter: 

DVI-I-1 connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

   Identifier: 0x40

   Timestamp:  217494

   Subpixel:   unknown

   Clones:    

   CRTCs:      3

   Transform:  1.000000 0.000000 0.000000

               0.000000 1.000000 0.000000

               0.000000 0.000000 1.000000

              filter: 

   EDID: 

      00ffffffffffff0009d11b8045540000

      271a010380351e78260cd5a9554ca125

      0d5054a56b80818081c08100a9c0b300

      d1c001010101565e00a0a0a029503020

      35000f282100001a000000ff00583947

      30313736353031390a20000000fd0032

      4c1e591b000a202020202020000000fc

      0042656e51204c43440a202020200143

      020322f14f901f051404130312071615

      01061102230907078301000065030c00

      1000023a801871382d40582c45005650

      2100001f011d8018711c1620582c2500

      56502100009f011d007251d01e206e28

      550056502100001e8c0ad08a20e02d10

      103e9600565021000018000000000000

      00000000000000000000000000000047

  2560x1440 (0x140) 241.500MHz +HSync -VSync +preferred

        h: width  2560 start 2608 end 2640 total 2720 skew    0 clock  88.79KHz

        v: height 1440 start 1443 end 1448 total 1481           clock  59.95Hz

  1920x1080 (0xfe) 148.500MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1920 start 2008 end 2052 total 2200 skew    0 clock  67.50KHz

        v: height 1080 start 1084 end 1089 total 1125           clock  60.00Hz

  1920x1080 (0xff) 148.500MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1920 start 2448 end 2492 total 2640 skew    0 clock  56.25KHz

        v: height 1080 start 1084 end 1089 total 1125           clock  50.00Hz

  1920x1080 (0x100) 148.352MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1920 start 2008 end 2052 total 2200 skew    0 clock  67.43KHz

        v: height 1080 start 1084 end 1089 total 1125           clock  59.94Hz

  1680x1050 (0x8d) 119.000MHz +HSync -VSync

        h: width  1680 start 1728 end 1760 total 1840 skew    0 clock  64.67KHz

        v: height 1050 start 1053 end 1059 total 1080           clock  59.88Hz

  1600x900 (0x104) 108.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1600 start 1624 end 1704 total 1800 skew    0 clock  60.00KHz

        v: height  900 start  901 end  904 total 1000           clock  60.00Hz

  1280x1024 (0x105) 135.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1280 start 1296 end 1440 total 1688 skew    0 clock  79.98KHz

        v: height 1024 start 1025 end 1028 total 1066           clock  75.02Hz

  1280x1024 (0x106) 108.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1280 start 1328 end 1440 total 1688 skew    0 clock  63.98KHz

        v: height 1024 start 1025 end 1028 total 1066           clock  60.02Hz

  1280x800 (0x107) 71.000MHz +HSync -VSync

        h: width  1280 start 1328 end 1360 total 1440 skew    0 clock  49.31KHz

        v: height  800 start  803 end  809 total  823           clock  59.91Hz

  1152x864 (0x108) 108.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1152 start 1216 end 1344 total 1600 skew    0 clock  67.50KHz

        v: height  864 start  865 end  868 total  900           clock  75.00Hz

  1280x720 (0x109) 74.250MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1280 start 1390 end 1430 total 1650 skew    0 clock  45.00KHz

        v: height  720 start  725 end  730 total  750           clock  60.00Hz

  1280x720 (0x10a) 74.250MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1280 start 1720 end 1760 total 1980 skew    0 clock  37.50KHz

        v: height  720 start  725 end  730 total  750           clock  50.00Hz

  1280x720 (0x10b) 74.176MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1280 start 1390 end 1430 total 1650 skew    0 clock  44.96KHz

        v: height  720 start  725 end  730 total  750           clock  59.94Hz

  1024x768 (0x10c) 78.750MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1024 start 1040 end 1136 total 1312 skew    0 clock  60.02KHz

        v: height  768 start  769 end  772 total  800           clock  75.03Hz

  1024x768 (0xf4) 65.000MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width  1024 start 1048 end 1184 total 1344 skew    0 clock  48.36KHz

        v: height  768 start  771 end  777 total  806           clock  60.00Hz

  832x624 (0x10d) 57.284MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width   832 start  864 end  928 total 1152 skew    0 clock  49.73KHz

        v: height  624 start  625 end  628 total  667           clock  74.55Hz

  800x600 (0x10e) 49.500MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width   800 start  816 end  896 total 1056 skew    0 clock  46.88KHz

        v: height  600 start  601 end  604 total  625           clock  75.00Hz

  800x600 (0xf7) 40.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width   800 start  840 end  968 total 1056 skew    0 clock  37.88KHz

        v: height  600 start  601 end  605 total  628           clock  60.32Hz

  800x600 (0xf8) 36.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width   800 start  824 end  896 total 1024 skew    0 clock  35.16KHz

        v: height  600 start  601 end  603 total  625           clock  56.25Hz

  720x576 (0x10f) 27.000MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width   720 start  732 end  796 total  864 skew    0 clock  31.25KHz

        v: height  576 start  581 end  586 total  625           clock  50.00Hz

  848x480 (0x141) 33.750MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width   848 start  864 end  976 total 1088 skew    0 clock  31.02KHz

        v: height  480 start  486 end  494 total  517           clock  60.00Hz

  720x480 (0x111) 27.027MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width   720 start  736 end  798 total  858 skew    0 clock  31.50KHz

        v: height  480 start  489 end  495 total  525           clock  60.00Hz

  720x480 (0x112) 27.000MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width   720 start  736 end  798 total  858 skew    0 clock  31.47KHz

        v: height  480 start  489 end  495 total  525           clock  59.94Hz

  640x480 (0x115) 31.500MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width   640 start  656 end  720 total  840 skew    0 clock  37.50KHz

        v: height  480 start  481 end  484 total  500           clock  75.00Hz

  640x480 (0x116) 25.200MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width   640 start  656 end  752 total  800 skew    0 clock  31.50KHz

        v: height  480 start  490 end  492 total  525           clock  60.00Hz

  640x480 (0xfb) 25.175MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width   640 start  656 end  752 total  800 skew    0 clock  31.47KHz

        v: height  480 start  490 end  492 total  525           clock  59.94Hz

  720x400 (0x117) 28.320MHz -HSync +VSync

        h: width   720 start  738 end  846 total  900 skew    0 clock  31.47KHz

        v: height  400 start  412 end  414 total  449           clock  70.08Hz

  1680x1050 (0x8d) 119.000MHz +HSync -VSync

        h: width  1680 start 1728 end 1760 total 1840 skew    0 clock  64.67KHz

        v: height 1050 start 1053 end 1059 total 1080           clock  59.88Hz

  1280x1024 (0x105) 135.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1280 start 1296 end 1440 total 1688 skew    0 clock  79.98KHz

        v: height 1024 start 1025 end 1028 total 1066           clock  75.02Hz

  1280x1024 (0x106) 108.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1280 start 1328 end 1440 total 1688 skew    0 clock  63.98KHz

        v: height 1024 start 1025 end 1028 total 1066           clock  60.02Hz

  1152x864 (0x108) 108.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1152 start 1216 end 1344 total 1600 skew    0 clock  67.50KHz

        v: height  864 start  865 end  868 total  900           clock  75.00Hz

  1024x768 (0x10c) 78.750MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width  1024 start 1040 end 1136 total 1312 skew    0 clock  60.02KHz

        v: height  768 start  769 end  772 total  800           clock  75.03Hz

  1024x768 (0xf4) 65.000MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width  1024 start 1048 end 1184 total 1344 skew    0 clock  48.36KHz

        v: height  768 start  771 end  777 total  806           clock  60.00Hz

  832x624 (0x10d) 57.284MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width   832 start  864 end  928 total 1152 skew    0 clock  49.73KHz

        v: height  624 start  625 end  628 total  667           clock  74.55Hz

  800x600 (0x10e) 49.500MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width   800 start  816 end  896 total 1056 skew    0 clock  46.88KHz

        v: height  600 start  601 end  604 total  625           clock  75.00Hz

  800x600 (0xf7) 40.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width   800 start  840 end  968 total 1056 skew    0 clock  37.88KHz

        v: height  600 start  601 end  605 total  628           clock  60.32Hz

  800x600 (0xf8) 36.000MHz +HSync +VSync

        h: width   800 start  824 end  896 total 1024 skew    0 clock  35.16KHz

        v: height  600 start  601 end  603 total  625           clock  56.25Hz

  640x480 (0x115) 31.500MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width   640 start  656 end  720 total  840 skew    0 clock  37.50KHz

        v: height  480 start  481 end  484 total  500           clock  75.00Hz

  640x480 (0xfb) 25.175MHz -HSync -VSync

        h: width   640 start  656 end  752 total  800 skew    0 clock  31.47KHz

        v: height  480 start  490 end  492 total  525           clock  59.94Hz

  720x400 (0x117) 28.320MHz -HSync +VSync

        h: width   720 start  738 end  846 total  900 skew    0 clock  31.47KHz

        v: height  400 start  412 end  414 total  449           clock  70.08Hz

```

The last screen (DVI-I-1) is the one that is connected to the displaylink adapter.

I appreciate any help! Thanks, guys.

[Moderator edit: changed first two [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> It can't be an hardware issue as this thing is working fine with the Micro$oft OS and with Ubuntu. 

 

HAve you checked what kernel modules are loaded in ubuntu. Differences ubuntu / vs your gentoo kernel ..

How the device is set up there.

How the userspace handles it?

----------

## gr0sshirn

I checked the differences in lsmod / dmesg / xrandr --verbose, but I haven't discovered something useful.

----------

